# Trek 1000



## Mainardi (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm looking for an entry level road bike? My first option is the Trek 1000.
After an adaptation period upgrades are welcome and worthy for this model? Sora for 105 or Ultegra? carbon fork, better weels??
Has it a nice stock configuration for starters?
Thank you all!!! Seeya!


----------



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

A few years ago I got a 2001 Trek 1000, and rode the heck out of it. It is a great bike, but I outgrew it quickly. The frame is good, if a touch on the heavy side. 

However, the Sora components, though functional, were limiting. The shifters were somewhat awkward (the button on the side as opposed to two levers), and no "official" path to 9-speed. The parts are not said to be compatible with the rest of the Shimano line (someone will point out that they were able to get a blend to work, which I won't dispute. Just what the docs say...) Also, the parts were a blend of Shimano and third party. I wore out some of the third party parts pretty quickly. 

I looked into upgrading, but found that 105 components would have run around $500. At the time, I was comparing it to a nice bike on a deep discount. I took the nice bike, and the 1000 is now my backup/trainer bike.

All-in-all, it's a good bike. I did my first few centuries on it, and still am fond of it. It is definitely an entry level bike, though, and, if you are serious about getting significant upgrades, you might consider getting it up-front.


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

The first road bike I purchased was a Trek 1000. I have been MTB for 15 years and wanted to get started on the road so I bought one. To my knowledge you cannot upgrade the Sora components. You're best bet is to go with the 1200 which is a 9 speed. It has a carbon fork and better components. The Sora shifters are average at best. Test ride the 1200, it may be worth the extra $200, also look for a 2003 leftover. Check out this link, http://www.bikeline.com/closeout/road_bikes.htm, this is just an example of deals that are still out thier. I just got a Trek 1500 for a second road bike and paid $1000 for the bike, upgraded wheels and better tires.


----------



## Mainardi (Apr 29, 2004)

Many thanks for your advices. I live in Brazil and round here things are a litlle complicated.
First Issue: The price! a Trek 1000 costs US$ 900 in a reliable bike shop. If i was in US i could have something better for the same money, but lets face the truth. I live here so...
Second Issue: The importer don't import all models.
Third isuse: I'm entry level and on a budget considering Brazil prices...
Thanks again! Whenever in Brazil...contact me!
SeeYa! Sorry for my english{


----------



## vimalakirti (Mar 4, 2004)

*Look at Specialized and Giant*

In the U.S., at least, Giant and Specialized make better priced entry-level bikes than Trek. You can get a Giant OCR 2, with Tiagra instead of Sora, for $800. I would think these two brands would be available in Brazil, since they're huge multinational companies.



Mainardi said:


> I'm looking for an entry level road bike? My first option is the Trek 1000.
> After an adaptation period upgrades are welcome and worthy for this model? Sora for 105 or Ultegra? carbon fork, better weels??
> Has it a nice stock configuration for starters?
> Thank you all!!! Seeya!


----------

